# Keanu Reeves as Klaatu?



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Keanu Reeves is Klaatu in The Day the Earth Stood Still Remake � FirstShowing.net
The Day the Earth Stood Still (2008 film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
hmm, ANOTHER remake? Totally bogus Gort dude.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0970416/

http://www.firstshowing.net/2007/02/21/the-day-the-earth-stood-still-being-remade-for-2008/

I do not know how I feel about this remake.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow.... it's going to be tough to outdo a real classic like this one. I just hope that they do a decent job of it. The original was certainly a great movie (filmed in the highest quality black and white available  )


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I would have thought that Keanu would be better cast for the role of Gort.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Not a good choice in my opinion. Keanu doesn't have the chops for this role. The original is one of the all time great Sci Fi flix. Hope the remake is up to it. 

John


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> Not a good choice in my opinion. Keanu doesn't have the chops for this role. The original is one of the all time great Sci Fi flix. Hope the remake is up to it.
> 
> John


This is a hard one for me also. I can't think of anyone who could do Michael Remey (sp) justice. Perhaps John Glover from Smallville, but I don't think Keanu has the stones to pull it off....


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

djlong said:


> I would have thought that Keanu would be better cast for the role of Gort.


Too short

:lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The consensus is that the film will be be "preachy" in some manner. About what, we will find out when it is released.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Wasn't the original TDTESS the ultimate "preachy" film?


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

This is one of my favorite 25 films so naturally I'm skeptical about remaking it. I'll need to see it, albeit with a great amount of prejudice, before I'll pass judgment. 

Yes the original is a preachy film. But Klaatu tells it straight. He couldn't care less if we destroy ourselves; just don't hurt anyone else in the galaxy who wants no parts of our shenanigans. 

Now what are those words? Plateau, burritos, nicotine .. goodby cruel world!

--- CHAS


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I wonder if in this film EVERY SINGLE DOCTOR and scientist will smoke a cigarette while scratching their heads about the life-span of Klaatu? 

This movie is the first sci-fi film I ever saw. It still holds up over 50 years later. I doubt the new movie will even come close. But I will give it a shot.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> Now what are those words? Plateau, burritos, nicotine .. goodby cruel world!
> 
> --- CHAS


  

"Klaatu Barada Nikto"

For trivia sake, those 3 words were used as names for 3 "background" characters in RETURN OF THE JEDI. Henchmen/hangers-on of the almighty Jabba. Still have the 3 old Kenner action figures that bear those names.

Lucas' nod to one of his fave scifi films.


----------

